Ask HN: Side Project You're Working On? - startupflix
======
Findeton
I'm trying to merge whatsapp|facebook|twitter|medium|youtube|google photos
into a single monster, respecting privacy too.

~~~
startupflix
Sounds scary

------
twp
chezmoi: a tool for managing your dotfiles across multiple machines.
[https://github.com/twpayne/chezmoi](https://github.com/twpayne/chezmoi)

~~~
startupflix
Nice

